# bike seems uncomfortable; why??



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

So, i recently got my new bike built, and my knees would begin to hurt after about 15 miles. so I raised the seat post so my legs could straighten out a bit more, but noticed i was leaning over ALOT to reach the drop position of my bars. So i got a riser-stem (because my stem was already as high as it would go on the steerer). now I just feel uncomfortable when i ride it, Should i go back to the way it was before, and just try see if my knees get over the pain, or do you think it could be the seat not being positioned right?

any advice would be appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Pay for a bike fit at a good shop.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

When you raised your seatpost did you also move your saddle forward a bit? If you didn't, you presumeably lengthened your reach. I agree with the suggestion that you get a fitting.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

I recently bought a new bike and the shop has several certified fitters on staff. They got me totally fit and I had a bit of knee pain. My pain was from the new muscle utilization and it really depends on what kind and where the pain was. Some pain is from just working hard some is from incorrect position. Would you care to elaborate on where the pain was?


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, the pain was primarily from the bottom side of the knee cap.


----------



## jtw1n (Sep 20, 2008)

If its more to the side it could have to do with your pedals. How long have you ridden on the bike/pedals?


----------



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

If your knee pain is frontal (anterior) I seriously doubt it has to do with your saddle being too high. Saddle height problems almost always effect your knees in the exact opposite manner that you described - too high a saddle if anything will cause pain behind the knee (posterior) , not pain in the front side of the knee (anterior). Frontal knee pain from incorrect saddle height is virtually always caused by a person riding with a saddle height too low, not too high. You really should have someone who knows what they are doing fit you and explain the pain you have been having.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been using the pedals for a year and a half, and not had a problem before, so it's probably not them.

I raised my seat and it did make the pain go away, but i'm still uncomfortable.

I used to ride my dad's old Schwinn touring bike. it's from the late 70's and the thing is huge, can barely stand on the ground without the top tube being in my crotch. but that's what i'm used to, well, until it had some real issues, which is why i have a new bike now. I wonder if i just need to put some more miles on my bike before I can really get comforable. it's only got like 150 miles on it so far ( I live a good distance from work and end up going into/getting off of work when it's dark, so my only time to ride is on the weekends, along with doing everything else on the weekends ). But i'm going to put in a good number of miles this weekend and we will see.

Do you think it would be a good idea to make changes to the seat angle, position, height, and other things while i'm riding, or should i make a change, then ride for a long time, then make a change...etc.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

To repeat what everyone else said...

Get a proper bike fit. Now.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

yep, working on that.

I've fixed everything so i have no pain, went on a 27 mile ride this past sunday, brrrr...


----------

